# f-pac flower wine?



## countrygirl (Oct 24, 2010)

ok, so i've got this 1 gallon experimental flower wine going, 90 percent lavender petunia, 8 percent rose petals, 2 percent morning glory blooms. basically it looks like a white wine with an funny little smell, not bad, just different. now my petunias are bloomed back (amazingly beautiful after i picked all of them, lol). they smell wonderful! should i repick these and steep them in some hot water or something to make an fpack? just wondering and need ur thoughts


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2010)

If you feel your wine is lackin in flavor then yeah that sounds like a plan.


----------

